# My lyft rating went down to 4.87



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

A little bummed. I notice my lyft rating swings fast. A few months ago I was at 4.94 and now am at 4.87. But my uber is always around a 4.9. Lyft just goes up and down. I don't think I did anything differently except this one time missed am exit recently.

Is 4.87 subpar? At least I'm 4.9 with uber and have double the rides.


----------



## TheSnoozer (Sep 6, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> A little bummed. I notice my lyft rating swings fast. A few months ago I was at 4.94 and now am at 4.87. But my uber is always around a 4.9. Lyft just goes up and down. I don't think I did anything differently except this one time missed am exit recently.
> 
> Is 4.87 subpar? At least I'm 4.9 with uber and have double the rides.


It is indeed.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

lyft ratings are notorious...especially since you'll get some pax that were kicked off uber; what's more, young women favor lyft and they are known for rating low, so at some point, the odds of getting lower lyft ratings will simply kick in


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> A little bummed. I notice my lyft rating swings fast. A few months ago I was at 4.94 and now am at 4.87. But my uber is always around a 4.9. Lyft just goes up and down. I don't think I did anything differently except this one time missed am exit recently.
> 
> Is 4.87 subpar? At least I'm 4.9 with uber and have double the rides.


Lyft average rating is more volatile because it is calculated over the last 100 rides, where Uber is calculated over the last 500.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

What is really annoying is the daily feedback. I don't want all of that.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Over the last 2 months my Lyft rating has bounced from 4.78 to 4.97 and back.

7 or 8 times.

Don't sweat it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Over the last 2 months my Lyft rating has bounced from 4.78 to 4.97 and back.
> 
> 7 or 8 times.
> 
> Don't sweat it.


Ha ha. That's the thing I noticed with lyft. Ratings swing more rapidly than with Uber.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

You should be worried about your earnings or girl friend "goin' down" NOT your stupid rating!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> You should be worried about your earnings or girl friend "goin' down" NOT your stupid rating!


or not going down...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> A little bummed. I notice my lyft rating swings fast. A few months ago I was at 4.94 and now am at 4.87. But my uber is always around a 4.9. Lyft just goes up and down. I don't think I did anything differently except this one time missed am exit recently.
> 
> Is 4.87 subpar? At least I'm 4.9 with uber and have double the rides.


I'm 4.65 on Lyft and 4.81 on Uber... 4.87 is not sub-par. If you read the e-mails Lyft sends you, they tell you that 4.8 and above rating is "Awesome" while below 4.8 is "okay" or "needs improvement".

Lyft pax are hard to please.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> A little bummed. I notice my lyft rating swings fast. A few months ago I was at 4.94 and now am at 4.87. But my uber is always around a 4.9. Lyft just goes up and down. I don't think I did anything differently except this one time missed am exit recently.
> 
> Is 4.87 subpar? At least I'm 4.9 with uber and have double the rides.


Quit while you're ahead.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Lyft was my "learning platform." I've only given about 12 rides w/ it vs. 500+ w/ Uber. I had one bad ride months ago with an in-home nurse that didn't speak English well, had a ride ordered by her service, had no working phone of her own, and had no idea where she was going. I traded my first 1* with that service. Next day I got a ping to drive a miserable turd of a human from his POS car to the auto parts store and back. That was my last Lyft trip until last week as they introduced Premier and Lux in my market. Nothing but 5* since, and I'm now closing in on a 4.6 . It'll go up w/ more rides. I've never dropped below 4.93 on Uber.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow, now I'm below 4.85 with Lyft because on my dashboard it says I'm a 4.8. I don't get it. I keep going down. But with Uber, I have stayed a 4.9 and don't fluctuate very much. I was a 4.94 with Lyft a couple months ago and now am below a 4.85. Could it be the rating sign that's making them rate low? Are you supposed to socialize more with Lyft and try to entertain them and talk about the weather? I don't know what they want at this point. I drive a nice car and I keep it clean.



Trafficat said:


> I'm 4.65 on Lyft and 4.81 on Uber... 4.87 is not sub-par. If you read the e-mails Lyft sends you, they tell you that 4.8 and above rating is "Awesome" while below 4.8 is "okay" or "needs improvement".
> 
> Lyft pax are hard to please.


Well, now I'm a 4.84 or less with Lyft. I was a 4.94 a couple months ago. It seems like lately I get so many 4 star ratings with Lyft. At this point, I don't know what they want. Its seems like now my rating goes down almost every day. Could it be that they don't like how I don't always talk? I talk if the pax talk. With Uber I've maintained around a 4.9 for a long time. Lyft fluctuates every day. I'll get 4 stars for doing nothing wrong.

I wonder how bad my ratings would have to be for them to warn me. I've done almost 1000 rides with Uber now. With Lyft, around 400. I just feel that if my ratings continue to drop each week, it would only be a matter of time before I was a 4.6


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I wonder how bad my ratings would have to be for them to warn me.


When you fall below a 4.6. You'll get the "at risk for deactivation" notice from Lyft.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

DocT said:


> When you fall below a 4.6. You'll get the "at risk for deactivation" notice from Lyft.





rideshareMN said:


> lyft ratings are notorious...especially since you'll get some pax that were kicked off uber; what's more, young women favor lyft and they are known for rating low, so at some point, the odds of getting lower lyft ratings will simply kick in


I agree I notice more women use Lyft and younger people in general, they are more spoiled and harder to please....and of course the user who were kicked off Uber or rated so low on Uber they switched to Lyft...my rating keep falling from 4.88 last month to 4.77 today.....its frustrating they should just get rid of the system..


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'd consider 4.9 an "A", 4.8 a "B", 4.7 a "C". So no you aren't doing bad at all. Just do your best and try to treat others as you would want to be treated.

I wish I could just tell Lyft and Uber to not show me ratings or reports/flags as long as my rating is above 4.75. I think we would all be better off.


----------



## just_say_no_pool (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a lower ranting on uber 4.87 and 4.95 on Lyft. I drive primary for Lyft. 

How many rides do you have on Lyft? It will stop jumping around once you have a lot. 

Also the Lyft rider will see a rounded up number. So in reality they will see 4.9.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I have 375 rides on lyft. Today I'm down to 4.77. I have 1800 rides uber and today I'm up to 4.88. 

Same car same driver. I just don't do uber pool. I accept all lyft and leave me. 

It's hard to screen. Yesterday picked up an old gay guy. He was drunk going from one bar to another. I followed his gps and he seemed happpy. He got out and said 5 stats 5 stars. I'm thinking ok. Later my rating dropped and contacted lyft and specifically cited him as drunk. Sure enough it was him and they removed it. But you gotta specify with passenger or they won't help you


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Big swings on Lyft. Ain't no big deal, unless it stays low.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Just so you all will know, Lyft often will adjust your rating from an irrate rider if you give them all the details. I have had this done on several occasions


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes I have too. Went up from 4.71 to 4.77. When I specified the drunk from yesterday. 

I have one more I suspect too but she hit a safety flag and lyft won't remove. I'm pissed because lyft said they investigate the ride. How they never got my version. The riders word once they select safety flag. Total bs


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Big swings on Lyft. Ain't no big deal, unless it stays low.


Mine swings erratically, but mine is scary. I went from 4.68 to 4.83 over a couple of weeks, and then back down to 4.62 in my last 88 trips. It doesn't stay low but I'm sweating bullets because I don't know what happens first, my swing back up to rounding up to 4.9 or my dip to deactivation.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I was 4.9 a few weeks ago and then trended down to 4.71 now 4.77. Meanwhile uber trend up 4.86 to 4.88


----------

